
Some C++ example code to demonstrate how to perform code similarity searches - adulau
https://github.com/google/functionsimsearch
======
billconan
what's SimHash? How does it work?

~~~
billconan
I think I have found it.
[http://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/spring04/cos598B...](http://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/spring04/cos598B/bib/CharikarEstim.pdf)

